# spray-on cobwebs



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

Does anyone know an online retailer or national chain retailer who sells spray-on cobwebs?


----------



## gHostJen (Oct 13, 2003)

www.ghostride.com/products/cob_web/ and www.frightcatalog.com


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

WOW! i need some of those spray on cobwebs!

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW 

sincerly, 
Phantom.

"halloween is coming soon"


----------



## viexdeux j (Sep 26, 2003)

looks difficult to remove?


----------



## gHostJen (Oct 13, 2003)

Vie, I believe the spray can has a warning that they are very difficult to remove!


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I kinda figured that. Otherwise i'd have been all over that stuff.


----------



## creepymama (Oct 10, 2003)

If it didn't sound hard to remove, this would be cheap...http://www.minionsweb.com/webgun.htm


"All of my neighbors think I'm a FREAK! I'm sure it's not the graves and zombies roaming the yard..."


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

The other negitive is that while they say it costs $16 to make, they neglect to mention that they are assuming you already have a compressor. If not, add another 50 or 100 bucks.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I have both the web spinner(drill version) and the hot glue web gun. The webs from both are fairly easy to remove.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Stumbled across this forum while on th ego surf.
About the webber, its pathetically easy to clean up.

And comment regarding needing a compressor, I believe its mentioned.

Uh, where can I get that 50-100 buck compressor, i would kill for it.

Most haunters who do any animatronics these days have compressors for there pnuematics, pops up, flailers, etc. so its not a stretch to presume those interested in a web shooter (not spinner) would already have a compressor on hand.

Any how, nice to be aboard, come check out all of MinionsWeb.com and the Hallow-links.com links list

Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

why not use silly string... if you buy it wholesale (i can) you can get it as cheep as $1.30 a can.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

We have never used the cobbing systems b4. We have always been under the impression that they ARE hard to clean up. Popular theam here seems to be that it is easy to clean up. Can anyone point me to a particular brand/item that works well? Any restrictions to these? Can I cob the inside of the house? Like the corners where teh walls meet the ceiling?

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes the inside of the house can be cobwebbed.
Using either spinner or shooter, you of course should test surfaces in an inconspicuous spot first!

Spinners tent to have solvents in them which may or may not evaporate before they make it onto something, this could affect the finish, or cause it to adhere.

Shooters might still be tacky as the glue hits the surface, causing it to possibly stick.

Thats the biggest bummer with either method.

BUT inmost cases, as long as you dont shoot on newly painted stuff or priceless antiques, you are generally safe.

Spinners give finer webs, subject to tearing, and unless you get a fire proof web material, can burn (basically rubber cement) and the web is NOT durable, dont put in high traffic areas if you want it to hold up, or you will be re-applying often (can actually look cool), also it will not hold up outdoors, wind and rain with rip it, and sun causes it to dry up and go away.

Shooters, are great for outdoors, the webbing will hold up to just about anything. I have tombstones and props that have 2-3 years worth of layered webs on them, that I have no desire to remove, adds to the "old & aged" appearance. Indoors they are good to, and typically clean up by just pulling it off and wadding it up. It holds up well to abuse and traffic. In fact a nice loose grid of fishing line tacked near the cieling will allow you to do a well webbed drop area, you know like hanging fishing line or threads in a room so they just touch peoples hair.

I dont want to toot my own horn, but my webber works great, I have sold about 130 of them since selling them as of this last october.
Its the least expensive 80 watt webber out there now. if interested, check out my products pages (www.MinionsWeb.com/prod.htm). Terror by Design makes a great spinner, and I believe fire resistant webbing solution. pricier initially, but cheaper if you dont have a compressor to run a shooter.

You can definitely do the corners, basically any where you desire.

For poleax, do a google on web in a can, its out there.

Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Well Gorey it looks like from what your saying that Im looking for a "shooter" and not a "spinner". The only draw back is that I need a compressor? Otherwise.. easy clean up.. no fire problems and can be used inside yes? Sure wish I would have known this last year. It will make this year that much better. Are the webbs from a shooter strong enough to hold small things like those cheap black plastic spiders you can buy by the bag full?

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

the cob webs from ghost ride are awesome....I had a chance to work with it first hand last year and liked the effect it created.....plus it makes a great ADHESIVE SPRAY.....hint hint

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

<qoute> Well Gorey it looks like from what your saying that Im looking for a "shooter" and not a "spinner". The only draw back is that I need a compressor? Otherwise.. easy clean up.. no fire problems and can be used inside yes? Sure wish I would have known this last year. It will make this year that much better. Are the webbs from a shooter strong enough to hold small things like those cheap black plastic spiders you can buy by the bag full?
<quote>

Yep, compressor is the biggest expense, but if you want to get into pnuematic props, then you no longer ahave the excuse NOT to make them!

Yes emphatically to the other questions...

Cheap plastic spider, 12" crows (wind), spiders 4", spiders with 36" legs (were at wally-world, big lots and other joints last year) pretty easily (knowledge from experience)

The stuff is resilient, and have you ever used hot glue to seal packages, make crafts, etc? once it bonds, its tuff!

Uh, where you getting plastic spiders by the bagfull, and approx. how much? (expanding spider scene this year)

Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Gorey I was just gonna pick them up from Walmart. This last year they had fairly large bags of black spiders for little $$$. Not convincing up close but good for a distance.

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

I bought a Terror by Design (TBS) spinner last year and I was pleased with it. I shot webs inside and out with success. I shot the outside Halloween afternoon, It was a dry, calm day, so they looked good that night, weather will have it's way with the webs.

Clean up was easy on the inside. My wife rolled it up like cotton candy. The trick is to stand far enough back to allow the solvent based webs to dry before it hits the intended surface. Because it is solvent based, I avoided finished wood surfaces and cloth material like draperies. At first, not knowing the range, I shot a little to close and the webs landed wet on some surfaces, like a wall and the family dog (unintentional). A small stain (corrected by touch up paint) was left on the wall and it eventually evaporated off of the dog, but he looked cool for our party.

The TBD fluid is fire retardant and they have a U/V glow in the dark fluid, but I have not tried it. The TBD site has a good fact sheet on their spinner.

A word caution, If you are using a spinner with a reversible drill, it will also spin webs in reverse. I apparently bumped the directional switch during a fluid refill, and when I started back, I found myself quickly covered in realistic looking webs. It would have looked great had I been in costume at the time.

Since I already air compressor, I'll have to research a shooter for outdoor work.



No rest for living,
No peace for the dead.


----------

